# [software] Contrôle à distance

## jotake

Bonjour, 

Voila dans mon domaine professionnel je suis obligé de travailler avec un parc informatique sous windows, car l'ensemble des logiciels ne tourne que sous MS.

En effet je travail dans le transport sanitaire (ambulances / Taxi).

J'ai pour ce faire des logiciels de facturation, gestion de planning, compta, paye etc editer par la societe [url] http://www.lomaco.fr/gamme.php?ID=1 [/url]

J'ai en plus un logiciel de géolocalisation me permettant de suivre en permanence la position de l'ensemble de mon par vehicule.

J'aimerais avoir la possibilité de pouvoir contrôler mes pc professionnels (du bureau) chez moi via ma machine sous Gentoo/Funtoo, et notamment le système de géolocation.

Qu'est-ce que vous me conseiller comme système de gestion de contrôle de prise à distance ?

Il m'était arrivé à l'époque d'avoir utiliser VNC à titre personnel. Cela semblait réellement bien fonctionner, mais quand est-il réellement ?

Je sais que windows intègre un système de "Bureau à distance", est-il inter-opérable avec une solution Linux ? Dans le cas contraire je peux toujours virtualiser un windows xp sous virtualbox pour ceci, mais j'avoue que j'aimerais éviter une telle usine à gaz.

Je suis ouvert à toutes suggestion, car ce n'est pas un projet urgent: il faudrait qu'il soit en place courant juin 2011.

Merci par avance

ps: oups, désolé pour le formatage du titre, l'abus d'alcool est vraiment mauvais pour l'informatique   :Wink: Last edited by jotake on Mon Apr 25, 2011 12:13 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Pour moi le meilleur logiciel pour le controle à distance est krdc qui fait partie du bureau kde.

Je l'utilise tous les jours avec le protocole rdp vers des machines windows.

Cordialement

----------

## barul

rdesktop est en ligne de commande et très simple à utiliser, avec relativement peu de dépendances.

----------

## jotake

 *Quote:*   

>  Pour moi le meilleur logiciel pour le controle à distance est krdc qui fait partie du bureau kde. 

 

Utilisant XFCE4 j'évite au tant que possible d'utiliser des application QT, ceci juste pour une question d'intégration.

Sinon le projet rdesktop que je ne connaissais pas à l'air assez sympa. 

Reste à voir s'il existe une interface graphique GTK relativement bien maintenue.

----------

## geekounet

+1 pour rdesktop, c'est ce que j'utilise au boulot pour ça.

----------

## man in the hill

 *jotake wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    Pour moi le meilleur logiciel pour le controle à distance est krdc qui fait partie du bureau kde.  
> 
> Utilisant XFCE4 j'évite au tant que possible d'utiliser des application QT, ceci juste pour une question d'intégration.
> 
> Sinon le projet rdesktop que je ne connaissais pas à l'air assez sympa. 
> ...

 

Il sont tous basé sur rdesktop, après c'est juste l'interface graphique avec ces fonctionnalitées qui changes et celui de krdc est très évoluée ...

Moi je teste tjrs pour me faire une idée avec un live cd et j'ai plusieurs partitions pour d'autres systèmes ....

```
emerge -av gnome-rdp tsclient
```

Cordialement.

----------

## barul

Pour l'interface graphique, +1 pour tsclient.

----------

## jotake

Concernant les serveur RDP sous microsoft, il faut absolument une version "serveur" de windows pour l'utiliser ?

J'ai vaguement voulu tester en local avec le windows seven (home premium) de ma femme, et à priori il ne veut rien savoir.

Sinon qu'en est-il à votre avis des système à la LogMeIn ?

----------

## barul

Non c'est pas obligé. Il suffit d'activer le bureau à distance dans les propriétés du poste de travail. Si tu as besoin de plus, je suis désolé mais j'ai pas de Windows, donc ce que je dis date d'XP, mais un coup de Google doit t'aider  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Les versions "home" de windows n'ont pas le serveur RDP. Il faut à minima les version "Pro" (et à fortiori "serveur" bien sûr). Pour les versions "home", tu peux toujours installer un serveur VNC, il y en a des tonnes d'implémentations libres.

Sinon, concernant LogMeIn, c'est simplement une hérésie... Utiliser ce service revient à ouvrir une porte entre tes serveurs et une société tierce. Sur le papier, leur truc est bien joli, mais perso, une société externe n'aura pas accès à mes serveurs. Enfin, après chacun voit midi à sa porte. C'est tellement la mode au SaaS et autre externalisations à la noix, que cela ne m'étonne plus...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Sinon, concernant LogMeIn, c'est simplement une hérésie... Utiliser ce service revient à ouvrir une porte entre tes serveurs et une société tierce. Sur le papier, leur truc est bien joli, mais perso, une société externe n'aura pas accès à mes serveurs. Enfin, après chacun voit midi à sa porte. C'est tellement la mode au SaaS et autre externalisations à la noix, que cela ne m'étonne plus...

 

+1000000!

Combien de fois on te répond "oui, mais ça marche bien"... ça me tue.

----------

